

Microsoft's rape joke vs. Nintendo's socially progressive games - siromoney
http://bradofarrell.tumblr.com/post/52826618740/this-year-at-e3-during-the-xbox-panel-during-a

======
JackpotDen
1) [http://i.imgur.com/nqbLmXX.png](http://i.imgur.com/nqbLmXX.png)

2) Subliminial messaging is not much compared to what happened in the magic
community a few years back. [http://fivewithflores.com/2012/12/words-mean-
things-by-patri...](http://fivewithflores.com/2012/12/words-mean-things-by-
patrick-chapin/) "Don't worry, it'll be over soon" is not much by comparison.

3)

>Also they added a pink letter to the Mario logo just to accommodate Peach’s
re-inclusion into the franchise as a character with actual agency!

This is the same damsel in distress that's been getting kidnapped by Bowser in
almost every single mario game? And she's a do nothing royal that was born
into her place of agency? And she's being represented by the color pink,
because she's a girl.

Social change folks!

